# Is there a Commercial grade, Arien snow thrower?



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

I bought a home depot 28" 11.5 HP Arien snow blower last year and it's a pos. I had to rely on my 8 year old Noma to get me threw the winter. (I had 47 drive ways).


So I asked one of my dealers about commercial grade Arien and they quoted a price only a few hundred more then I paid for the home owners but when I go to the arien site, I don't see any commercial grade equipment.

All there warranties say 90 days commercial three years residential. So is this the only difference in the machines, is their warranty?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

your dealer is right, there is no actual commercial grade but from what ive been told the Home Depot models are have certain parts that are made out of plastic where as a true Ariens dealers are metal


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

yes its true home cheep o makes the manufacture cheapen EVERYTHING they sell. IE. plastic parts that are metal on dealer machines, thinner metal everywhere else, smaller bolts, the list goes on. Go to the dealer pay a little more and get a way better machine.


----------



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

So there's a Dealer grade and a Home Depot grade ???

Doesn't make sense to me.

Home Depot isn't selling Ariens this year but they got Toros.. looks nice but I'm tempted to buy an MTD so I'm not out so much money. I'm a little gun shy after that Ariens, which I still have.

On the plus side, I've decided to raise my prices and go from almost 50 driveways to 20-25. So there will be less work.

btw, one of the worst and consistent problems I had was the traction wheel and the mechanisms down there. It's very flimsy and pops out. It got to the point where I left the bottom plate on so I had constant access to it. My Noma has a sprocket and chain there. I'm trying to find out if MTD has chains there, that would almost sell me.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes there is a commercial grade!! It's called the professional series. We have a 1332DLE Professional. That thing is a tank. Check out there website.


----------



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

DaySpring Services;405165 said:


> Yes there is a commercial grade!! It's called the professional series. We have a 1332DLE Professional. That thing is a tank. Check out there website.


So the professional series are commercial grade, that's good to know so I can look out for that. Still only a 90 warranty.

I think I'll buy the 26" since I'm taking fewer customers and it will give me a chance to compare to last years lemon.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

If you look under the Features and Product Faq tabs on their website you can find out a little more about the blowers. You'll noticed that the professional series is built a little heavier. As long as you dont say you're using the snowblower commercially you'll get a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lol, only posting because i was chuckling after reading your post... Look at the commercial Simplicity models, a 12-13hp will run ya about 2k but theyre pretty solid machines, handles are part of the frame, no flimsy toro garbage.

www.simplicitymfg.com

Id go with a 28-32"


----------



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;405813 said:


> lol, only posting because i was chuckling after reading your post... Look at the commercial Simplicity models, a 12-13hp will run ya about 2k but theyre pretty solid machines, handles are part of the frame, no flimsy toro garbage.
> 
> www.simplicitymfg.com
> 
> Id go with a 28-32"


They still have that Traction wheel drive.. hows that working for ya? I really wish I could find another Noma because it has a chain and sproket down there.

The traction wheel on my Arien fell apart constantly and in thick (32 cm) snow, even at speed one and feathering it to boot, I burned out a belt for the impellor.

I'll price out those Simplicity, we have a dealer in town. A 28 hopefully wont be much more then a couple grand. but these traction wheels depress me.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Freddy_Kruger;405836 said:


> I'll price out those Simplicity, we have a dealer in town. A 28 hopefully wont be much more then a couple grand. but these traction wheels depress me.


Whats a traction wheel mean? Ive never heard of it at least  I have hi-res pictures if youd like a few. I dont have any steering or traction issues with them. My 05 model with the nobby tires doesnt grip as well as the 06+ models with the X Trac tires, those things are like ice scrapers on the ground, much more contact area to grab the packed snow.

The unit weights 265lbs ~, it feels it, try to muscle it around and youll realise its doing most of the work for you.

It does eat through snow banks that the plows have plowed in peoples drives. Ive seen tons of guys out indevelopments with "bigger" type snow blowers struggling to do their own drive, yet i fly through their neighbors with a little finesse and im done.


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

I will keep my old Gravely, the best snow thrower ever produced. To bad ariens ruined them


----------



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;405902 said:


> Whats a traction wheel mean? Ive never heard of it at least


A traction wheel is what spins the tires but it's not a chain. It one horizontal plate that is being spun by another at 90 degree angle. The faster you go, the more to the inside of the plate is being contacted by the spinning wheel. They are both covered with sticky stuff to provide traction between them.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

*Ariens Pro Snowblowers*

Absolutely Ariens Pro model Snowblowers are the best way to go for those residential laneways. Get the pro model that features 13hp with ignition start system, six blade impeller, largest housing for fast snow blowing, & the heated handles are pretty sweet!!!
It's all metal parts ( other than the control knobs) so thats where Ariens comes into being an amazing machine. Just like any other machine though....keep them maintained & greased.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Freddy_Kruger;406068 said:


> A traction wheel is what spins the tires but it's not a chain. It one horizontal plate that is being spun by another at 90 degree angle. The faster you go, the more to the inside of the plate is being contacted by the spinning wheel. They are both covered with sticky stuff to provide traction between them.


i gotcha, yeah i never heard of that, ill have to check, i "thought" mine are belt driven, they have a belt drive for the impeller and another belt for the drive system.


----------



## Dakotaplowboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I have not read all the posts, but the difference between the homeowner models and the commercial models is in the transfer case. I have an Ariens 926 Pro. The standard snowblowers have transefer cases that are made out of aluminum. the Pro's have transfer cases that are made out of cast Iron. The cast iron is stronger and will last longer, and if you should eat a newspaper or 2 they wont tear them apart. That is my .02.


----------



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;406586 said:


> i gotcha, yeah i never heard of that, ill have to check, i "thought" mine are belt driven, they have a belt drive for the impeller and another belt for the drive system.


Here's a picture of the problem area. Another problem is that the belt for the augers burn out in heavy snow even on speed one. I don't think they can be adjusted but I'll look at it.

Another for the forum, what do you guys think of the Toro snow blowers at home depot that feature a heavy duty gear case so that shear pins are NOT required?


----------



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

Dakotaplowboy;406597 said:


> I have not read all the posts, but the difference between the homeowner models and the commercial models is in the transfer case. I have an Ariens 926 Pro. The standard snowblowers have transefer cases that are made out of aluminum. the Pro's have transfer cases that are made out of cast Iron. The cast iron is stronger and will last longer, and if you should eat a newspaper or 2 they wont tear them apart. That is my .02.


If that's the only difference I will never buy an ariens.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Hate to say it but I think every snowblower out there uses a friction wheel for the drive nowdays. Maybe you got a bad blower just like some get bad trucks. I've never had a problem with my Ariens.


----------



## Freddy_Kruger (Mar 16, 2006)

DaySpring Services;407028 said:


> Hate to say it but I think every snowblower out there uses a friction wheel for the drive nowdays. Maybe you got a bad blower just like some get bad trucks. I've never had a problem with my Ariens.


I agree, when I looked at specs its always traction wheels.  The only good thing I can say is, that since I fixed it like 50 times last winter I'm getting pretty good at fixing it.


----------



## Dakotaplowboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a lot of problems with my Ariens last year too. Bought it brand new, and the only time I liked it was when there was no snow on the ground. I took to the shop three times. The last time they replaced just about everything. I hope it works better this year. For my Money the Toro Snow commander is still the best. It is a 7 HP single stage and can handle 4 to 5 inches no problem. All of my accounts are large apartment complexes that have a 1/2 trigger, my Ariens is pretty worthless in that. I did hit a couple of big drifts last year when the Ariens was working. When it works it can throw some serious snow.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks freddy, i always wondered what was under there and why i never heard any gears "grinding" when i would shift on the fly occasionally :/

Yet ive not had any of these problems youve had, mine are only 1 and 2 years old for each and not used much but do work their arses off a good 6-10hrs each when we get descent snow in jersey.


----------

